# convertir mp3 en WAV avec Itunes ?



## Grand Coyote (11 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Voilà, je souhaite convertir un fichier mp3 en WAV, de façon à le graver sur un CD et pouvoir le lire sur un bête poste radio-cassette-CD

D'après ce que j'ai compris en lisant ce forum, le passage du WAV au mp3 est facile avec ITunes. Mais la réciproque (c-a-d passer du mp3 au WAV), est-elle possible avec ce même logiciel ? Parce que j'ai beau chercher, je ne vois pas dans Itunes de commande permettant de changer le format d'un fichier musical...

Quelqu'un peut-il me dire comment faire avec Itunes pour cette conversion ? Si c'est impossible, quel logiciel gratuit utiliser ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## jpmiss (11 Décembre 2008)

Aucun interet...
Va plutot voir dans les preferences d'iTunes du coté des réglages Gravure... Selectione CD audio et basta...
Pour info, l'aide d'iTunes est tres bien faite...


----------



## wath68 (11 Décembre 2008)

Même si je n'en vois pas du tout l'intérêt, tu peux aussi aller dans les réglages d'importation, et choisir "importer via encodeur wav",
ensuite clic droit sur le morceau puis "création de la version wav",
puis mettre dans une liste de lecture, et graver.

Bref, beaucoup de travail pour rien, je suis d'accord avec JPmiss.


----------



## r e m y (11 Décembre 2008)

Tu crées une liste de lecture dans iTunes, dans laquelle tu glisse le ou les titres que tu veux récupérer sur CDAudio (attention, la durée totale de ta liste de lecture ne doit pas excéder 74 minutes, qui est la limite spécifiée dans la norme CDAudio). 

Il ne te reste plus qu'à cliquer le bouton GRAVER (en bas à droite de la fenêtre iTunes), glisser un CD gravable dans ton graveur, et laisser faire...


----------



## Grand Coyote (11 Décembre 2008)

L'intérêt c'est de pouvoir lire ce fichier musical sur un poste radio-Cd-cassette qui ne lit pas les mp3. Le WAV étant le format des CD msicaux vendus dans le commerce, le fait de convertir mon mp3 en WAV devrait résoudre ce pb de lecture. Ou pas ??

Merci à vous deux pour les manip ITunes. N'en étant pas familier, j'ai fouillé la barre de menu en haut, mais c'est vrai que  j'ai zappé les préférences 

Sinon j'ai trouvé un logiciel qui s'appelle Switch (une version gratuite est disponible), et qui permet de changer n'importe quel format en n'importe quel autre. Je ne connais pas la qualité de ce logiciel, mais il a opéré la conversion que je voulais, reste à voir si ça passera sur le lecteur.

Encore merci Wath et Jpmiss


----------



## r e m y (11 Décembre 2008)

Franchement tu t'embêtes bien alors qu'iTunes peut te produire directement ton CDAudio (et en plus t'imprimer une belle pochette si tu le souhaites)!

Juste par souci d'exactitude, le format des CDAudio n'est pas du Wav (pas plus que de l'AIFF pour les Macusers). On peut croire qu'il en est ainsi car quand on glisse un CDAudio sur un PC, Windows affiche des fichiers Wav (et sur Mac, le Finder affiche des fichiers AIFF). Ce n'est qu'une fois les fihciers transférés sur le disque dur de l'ordi qu'on a effectivement des fichiers Wav (si on est sur Windows), ou Aiff (si on est sur Mac).


----------



## jpmiss (11 Décembre 2008)

Grand Coyote a dit:


> L'intérêt c'est de pouvoir lire ce fichier musical sur un poste radio-Cd-cassette qui ne lit pas les mp3. Le WAV étant le format des CD msicaux vendus dans le commerce, le fait de convertir mon mp3 en WAV devrait résoudre ce pb de lecture. Ou pas ??
> 
> Merci à vous deux pour les manip ITunes. N'en étant pas familier, j'ai fouillé la barre de menu en haut, mais c'est vrai que  j'ai zappé les préférences
> 
> ...


Encore une fois ca n'a aucun interet de proceder de la sorte. En reglant les prefs comme je l'ai indiqué puis en suivant la procédure décrite par remy, iTunes te produira tout seul un CD lisible sur tout lecteur de CD (il fait la conversion en arriere plan de façon completement transparente)...
Mais ca doit paraitre etre trop simple quand on a l'habitude d'etre sur PC...


----------



## Dagnir (11 Décembre 2008)

Si tu réalises les opérations ci-dessus tu auras un CD audio parfaitement lisible sur n'importe quel lecteur de CD et tout cela sans se compliquer la vie.


----------



## Grand Coyote (11 Décembre 2008)

> ca doit paraitre etre trop simple quand on a l'habitude d'etre sur PC...



Oui, il y a clairement de ça 

J'ai donc fait la manip préconisée par Rémy, c'est un jeu d'enfant.

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Dagnir (11 Décembre 2008)

Grand Coyote a dit:


> Oui, il y a clairement de ça
> J'ai donc fait la manip préconisée par Rémy, c'est un jeu d'enfant.



Bienvenue dans l'univers Apple


----------



## jpmiss (11 Décembre 2008)

Grand Coyote a dit:


> J'ai donc fait la manip préconisée par Rémy, c'est un jeu d'enfant.


 

Vouuaaalà!


----------

